# Hate my directv dvr. Need the tivo!?



## Sk8Surfr (Oct 15, 2006)

The directv drv is horrible.

I have my tivo series 2 hooked up to a different reciever. I want to call them and tell them I want a tivo directv box.

Anyone have suggestions on how to succeed?

What box is a good one/which should I ask for/try to get?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

DirecTv stopped making Tivo boxes "about" a year ago, and in the past month (I think the time is correct) a message was posted here that DirecTv has informed all staff that they are "out of stock" and will no longer be available

Your options are...

Forum sponsor Weaknees, or eBay

Check your local stores, some have reported finding an R10 still on the shelf at various places


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Good luck getting rid of it.


----------

